# For Grr-ripper users



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

For all Grr-ripper users, although a great safety push block, please read this...

GrrRipper Accident

Be sure it's use doesn't lure you into trying things that you should not. Fortunately it did protect his hand this time. A thicker work piece(higher blade)and he may have not been so fortunate!

If you would do a cut without the Grr-ripper, Maybe we should think twice of doing it with the Grr-ripper.
There are almost always safer ways.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

He trapped the cut off piece between the fence and the blade. It doesn't matter if you use a GRR-Gripper or not, this is a dangerous practice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As I said in the other thread: reading and understanding how a tool is used is key to avoiding accidents.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do we have two threads, on the same subject?

I shall continue using mine.


----------

